# Two doves need home in N.H. area



## kayzee123 (Nov 15, 2003)

A woman in New Hampshire recently contacted me to take in 2 doves that she can no longer keep. She had rescued the male from being killed by a breeder because the dove was born with only one wing. She then got him a mate. Although the poor little guy doesn't have the balance to 'strut his stuff', they are still good companions for each other and she lays unfertilized eggs.

I'm in Ontario and have offered to take them for her. However, there may be a problem bringing birds over the border. She's checking on the possibility. In the event the doves cannot come here, is there anyone in the southern New Hampshire area that would be willing to take these birds into their home as family members? The male has special requirements since he can't fly, and the female needs space so that she can.

If yes, send me an email to <[email protected]> and I will get the info to her.

Thank you!


----------

